

Rules To Follow When Cell Phones Drop Coverage - markbao
http://rwolpert.typepad.com/my_weblog/2008/05/rules-to-follow.html

======
mhb
No one should call back. What you were jabbering about wasn't that important
anyway.

------
staunch
Sounds like the beginnings of a Seinfeld episode.

Who ARE these people that Double-call The Callback?

~~~
redorb
oh I do miss seinfeld ;)

------
cduan
Why don't we make like TCP/IP packets: if there's a collision (i.e., you reach
voicemail on a callback after a dropped call), wait a random number of seconds
before trying to call again.

I actually do this all the time, and it works great.

~~~
xirium
Exponential backoff also works exceptionally well in the case of dead
batteries.

------
akd
This not new. The phone etiquette since Day 1 has been that the person who
made the call, redials.

